# Busting build.prop tweak myths



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

Here's a great article that addresses common build.prop tweaks Myth Busters style. Very interesting read. http://www.jeffmixon.com/examining-build-prop-tweaks-for-android-ics-a-comprehensive-guide-part-1/


----------



## Selbowdaeskimo (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for the link.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

This is a very good write up. Good find.

Well researched and backed with code comments from Google. Lots more people should read this and pay more attention to what mods are really doing to their devices


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

excellent read thanks. alot of this stuff was unclear on what it actually does via modding the build prop. this was very informative for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drcmda (Feb 25, 2012)

thanks for linking, it was a good read. i have never noticed any differences myself and i would find it hard to believe that google is so stupid that they dont configure their devices correctly. i had to laugh when i read some of these descriptions behind these props thinking of all the snakeoil sellers using them. i know i have seen cooks stating that 1000 max_events_per_second will transform the device magically into a rocket.


----------

